# Ralph still loves to wreck



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So I (stupidly) figured Ralph was through the worst of his chewing days, and ruby was over her indoor peeing, so I would treated myself to a new doormat, (as others have been chewed & shredded) and I was fed up of having a dirty wet hall floor.
I also bought (a not too expensive!!) rug for in front of the fire.
I also had a large wicker dog bed, in my vision I had the two of them cuddled up snuggling together.
So far....... The bed has been shredded, the door mat chewed within 24 hours, the new carpet had a corner chewed and to top it all, ruby looked at me last night, squatted and peed on the new rug right in front of me 
On the plus side, I did see them both cuddled and asleep in the wicker bed, (prior to it been shredded) but when I went to take a picture they both jumped up grrrrr 
Back to basics for for me.
Also do you know I no longer own a decent tea towel - all shredded and pulled in a game of tug of war!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The door mat ..... Thankfully only paid half price for it in the sale


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

But how could you resist this face.... This is ruby begging for YD


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wreck it Ralph's innocent face


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh gosh. That's some serious destruction

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am now not buying anything else except for rocks for them to play with and steel beds


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I tell you Tracey it is called wabi sabi and it is very IN right now. Soon you'll have people renting ralph from you so they can create that "lived in" look in their homes!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> But how could you resist this face.... This is ruby begging for YD


This is exactly how Gandhi looks when he's in the kitchen, with one paw perched on a kitchen cupboard, the other dropped down, looking at you with a wagging tail!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He then walks backwards so he's just standing on his back legs for a few seconds


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The door mat ..... Thankfully only paid half price for it in the sale


We have a turtle mat which is good for absorbing water and dirt (and you can wash it) but it doesn't have the same texture to chew on as a normal door mat. They are expensive though and I can imagine you may not want to risk it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> We have a turtle mat which is good for absorbing water and dirt (and you can wash it) but it doesn't have the same texture to chew on as a normal door mat. They are expensive though and I can imagine you may not want to risk it!


Yes I've seen these, I bought a cheaper version as a tester - like a hall runner, less than an hour!!!!! And it was chewed arghhhh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I tell you Tracey it is called wabi sabi and it is very IN right now. Soon you'll have people renting ralph from you so they can create that "lived in" look in their homes!


They can have Ralph for FREE whilst he recreates the wabi sabi look


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> He then walks backwards so he's just standing on his back legs for a few seconds


Ruby loves it been on two legs, she skips along by my side in the field on 2 legs if she thinks there is a treat on offer, and she does what we call the "ruby dance" bouncing about on 2 back legs whilst giving you a high 10 with her 2 front ones it's very cute!
I think she's half poodle - half meerkat!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We'll start a business. We can call it Wabi Sabi Pupi. The dog comes for a week at minimal cost to them, only enough to cover food and such. They get all that free redecorating and the wabi sabi look guarenteed or their money back.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We'll start a business. We can call it Wabi Sabi Pupi. The dog comes for a week at minimal cost to them, only enough to cover food and such. They get all that free redecorating and the wabi sabi look guarenteed or their money back.


Haha!! I don't think we'll be dishing out too many refunds - unless you can "over do" the wabi sabi look??
My house is so wabi sabi right now!! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby loves it been on two legs, she skips along by my side in the field on 2 legs if she thinks there is a treat on offer, and she does what we call the "ruby dance" bouncing about on 2 back legs whilst giving you a high 10 with her 2 front ones it's very cute!
> I think she's half poodle - half meerkat!  x


Haha, yes Gandhi does the high 10 too! You wonder how long he is going to balance and he kind of goes back and forwards a bit. When I was carrying his sausages rope toy he really wanted to get it and he got up on his back legs and then as I walked he just walked along as well for a couple of metres. 

The other meerkat moment he has is if we have something nice smelling on the dinner table. Usually he chews on his antler under the table whilst we have dinner, but a couple of times when it's been cheese and gammon, we see a little head pop up at the other end and have a look around and then drop down again. It's very funny.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey I didn't mean to but I laughed so hard when I read your post and saw the pictures Love the bed and all the shredded pieces everywhere and the carpet I must say they look pretty innocent in the pictures though


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Tracey! Thank you for posting so altruistically for our viewing pleasure  I know you had visions of them in the (or what _was_) the wicker bed  Do you have any other rugs that aren't targeted as chews? Poppy is ok with the rug and the doormat now but we had to remove both until very recently, I just had old towels down by the back door (and Fairlie believe me there was _nothing_ at all chic about that arrangement it was like living in a squat ) No offence to anyone who does of course but I'm sure their first priority wouldn't be doormats.
As you say,those little faeces were worth it (or did I mean faces????!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey I didn't mean to but I laughed so hard when I read your post and saw the pictures Love the bed and all the shredded pieces everywhere and the carpet I must say they look pretty innocent in the pictures though


Renee - she looked me right in the eyes, squatted and pissed right there on the brand new, chewed corner rug in front of me like it was nothing, then gave me that WTF is your problem face when I shouted "ruby!!" 
I was maybe a bit premature giving them a wicker bed, but they did like to sleep in it - and this morning I was so happy as I saw them cuddled in it snoozing together.....then it got wrecked


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh Tracey! Thank you for posting so altruistically for our viewing pleasure  I know you had visions of them in the (or what _was_) the wicker bed  Do you have any other rugs that aren't targeted as chews? Poppy is ok with the rug and the doormat now but we had to remove both until very recently, I just had old towels down by the back door (and Fairlie believe me there was _nothing_ at all chic about that arrangement it was like living in a squat ) No offence to anyone who does of course but I'm sure their first priority wouldn't be doormats.
> As you say,those little faeces were worth it (or did I mean faces????!)


Yes the shabby squat look was getting me down - I was wanting a few fresh soft furnishings,,,,, I have some lovely new cushions and throws, all scrunched up and out of reach and use on the back of the couches!! What's the point??!! 
Nt a single decent looking tea towel do I own!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Haha, yes Gandhi does the high 10 too! You wonder how long he is going to balance and he kind of goes back and forwards a bit. When I was carrying his sausages rope toy he really wanted to get it and he got up on his back legs and then as I walked he just walked along as well for a couple of metres.
> 
> The other meerkat moment he has is if we have something nice smelling on the dinner table. Usually he chews on his antler under the table whilst we have dinner, but a couple of times when it's been cheese and gammon, we see a little head pop up at the other end and have a look around and then drop down again. It's very funny.


Ahhh a little ghandi pop up! Very cute
Ralph is much better around food....... Ruby, she'll climb on your head and try and steal it out of your mouth xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey! 

I can't believe it!! 

I have been far too lucky! 

Their faces are worth it though


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry your dream of the two dogs in the whicker basket by the fire didn't last to long Arlo and Savannah doubled teamed yesterday both sneaked in my mums room grabbed a slipper ran downstairs and started to chew them up before I caught them. Rubys face in the kitchen is so beautiful she looks so girly. Look forward to hearing about their next escapades


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So my two pretty much rotate what they are going to wreck. I have yet to introduce carpet at my house. Since it's just the three of us I even sleep where there is tile and use the carpeted bedroom as my closet. But whenever we go to other people's homes I'm afraid that they will be on their carpet as it was a favorite spot for them when they were little. As for the love seat that belongs to them. Well the holes (yup more than one) keeps getting bigger but I refuse to get new furniture until they are older. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I could never stay mad at those faces. Ozzy had peed on every bed we have receipt Jake's big bed. Last night he went in Jake's crate and peed in it. Now Jake refuses to go in it. He had taken up residence in the little crate. Willow had been an angel. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I could never stay mad at those faces. Ozzy had peed on every bed we have receipt Jake's big bed. Last night he went in Jake's crate and peed in it. Now Jake refuses to go in it. He had taken up residence in the little crate. Willow had been an angel.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Oh no! Poor Jake. Does ozzy now sleep in Jake's crate? It's a good thing they are so cute (including Ozzy in that group too). And I can't stay mad at them either. This morning they started to chew a pair of shoes (no longer viable as a shoe) and I was mad and was stern without shouting and the two of them sat there and looked at me forever and I just couldn't keep from smiling and wanting to give them all sorts of love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ooops - ah well, we all love a 'poo with character.... that is another word for naughtness, isn't it.
In the 6 mins it took me to pop out and get Lizzie from Brownies yesterday, Dot managed to get her ipod off the table and wreck the cover (fortunately not the ipod... note how we just think, it could have been worse ) 
The thing is that both my OH and Duncan were in the house - OH was actually in the room


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh these naughty poo's, they are great aren't they?!! 
I have to be the sensible voice here though (or the standing up for the dogs voice) but I don't believe they get the T-Towels out of the drawer to ruin by themselves so you humans - yes you - it is you who leave them within reach so it is totally your fault because secretly (or not so) you love your dogs being naughty!! ok the basket is a tricky one, but this is why Dudley did not get his new bed until he was 22 months old! (and I still have to tell him no occasionally when he starts attacking it).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess I don't have wreckers (except for the knicker fetish). Lola has had a wicker bed from 7ish months old, she loves her bed. Neither her nor Nina have chewed it! Our dining room (access to outside) is always covered in rugs and towels.. No chewing. Are my dogs normal?

My house is covered in all matter of proper dog chews which Nina loves. Lola couldn't care less, in fact I wish she would entertain the chews for her teeth but no.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I guess I don't have wreckers (except for the knicker fetish). Lola has had a wicker bed from 7ish months old, she loves her bed. Neither her nor Nina have chewed it! Our dining room (access to outside) is always covered in rugs and towels.. No chewing. Are my dogs normal?
> 
> My house is covered in all matter of proper dog chews which Nina loves. Lola couldn't care less, in fact I wish she would entertain the chews for her teeth but no.



A bit green with envy. Two adorable poos and no widespread destruction. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I guess I don't have wreckers (except for the knicker fetish). Lola has had a wicker bed from 7ish months old, she loves her bed. Neither her nor Nina have chewed it! Our dining room (access to outside) is always covered in rugs and towels.. No chewing. Are my dogs normal?
> 
> My house is covered in all matter of proper dog chews which Nina loves. Lola couldn't care less, in fact I wish she would entertain the chews for her teeth but no.


In Dot's defense she has never wrecked any knickers


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maureen I'm sure if I get another puppy I won't be so lucky! 

Marzi.. You're quite right. Finding your pants crotchless is a little more inconvenient than say a towel, rug, iPod case! Especially if they were lovely pants!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

They were just customising their bed.

Huge sympathies though. We ought to have a sticky on here entitled "things my poo has destroyed". I know I've posted at least twice in the past couple of months about stuff barney has destroyed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I guess I don't have wreckers (except for the knicker fetish). Lola has had a wicker bed from 7ish months old, she loves her bed. Neither her nor Nina have chewed it! Our dining room (access to outside) is always covered in rugs and towels.. No chewing. Are my dogs normal?
> 
> My house is covered in all matter of proper dog chews which Nina loves. Lola couldn't care less, in fact I wish she would entertain the chews for her teeth but no.


I must admit Ruth - I do snigger how your beautifully behaved poos customise your knickers to crotchless ones!!!  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I must admit Ruth - I do snigger how your beautifully behaved poos customise your knickers to crotchless ones!!!  xx


I know!! What is that about? I have to defend Lola though and say it is nothing to do with her. Lola often alerts me to Nina's naughtiness!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

In a short span of time that was my 5 min shower this morning, the destroyed a pair of underwear, put a hole in a shirt and chewed open the down pillow on my bed. I didn't speak to them as I grabbed my things and got into the car. At least they were good with that. Just followed me and got right in and laid down. Could not clean up until I got home because I was late for a meeting. Now there is tiny down feathers everywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> In a short span of time that was my 5 min shower this morning, the destroyed a pair of underwear, put a hole in a shirt and chewed open the down pillow on my bed. I didn't speak to them as I grabbed my things and got into the car. At least they were good with that. Just followed me and got right in and laid down. Could not clean up until I got home because I was late for a meeting. Now there is tiny down feathers everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwww naughty L&B - they were just playing!! x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Awwwww naughty L&B - they were just playing!! x


Lost another pair while I was in the bathroom this morning.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lost another pair while I was in the bathroom this morning.


Haha!! What a pair of Cheeky knicker nickers! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh naughty L&B!


----------

